# I am so bored with knitting.



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am in need of new suggestions for crafting. It is hard for me, in the evenings, to just sit and watch TV. Yet, I do not need any garments nor do I need anything to hang on the walls. Still I want to make something while I languish in my recliner. I would appreciate any thoughts. My skill level is lowish. Big thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am in need of new suggestions for crafting. It is hard for me, in the evenings, to just sit and watch TV. Yet, I do not need any garments nor do I need anything to hang on the walls. Still I want to make something while I languish in my recliner. I would appreciate any thoughts. My skill level is lowish. Big thanks.


Do you crochet or do needlework? I tend to bounce among the crafts because I get bored too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Make blankets or cushion covers either knitted or crocheted,


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you crochet or do needlework? I tend to bounce among the crafts because I get bored too.


Thanks Rook. I used to crochet but not for years so I would have to do some relearning.

My knitting group is turning to needle point but what do you do with it?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

martina said:


> Make blankets or cushion covers either knitted or crocheted,


I just finished a garter stitch blanket today and maybe that is why I am tired of knitting. It took me over 3 years to finish it and since then my color scheme changed. Woe is I.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

My sister has taken up coloring, and she loves it. There are coloring books designed specifically for adults.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You could embroider quilt blocks. Put together puzzles. Do the new adult coloring. Many opportunities out there if you want to explore them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

kathy320 said:


> My sister has taken up coloring, and she loves it. There are coloring books designed specifically for adults.


Funny your mentioning that. I have been doing digital competitive coloring for a few years now. But I need another option. I do like how you think, tho.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks Rook. I used to crochet but not for years so I would have to do some relearning.
> 
> My knitting group is turning to needle point but what do you do with it?


You can make pictures, cushions or bags from needlepoint. Also chair or stool covers.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Make knitted knockers, they are reasonably quick and such a good cause. You will be helping so many women and giving them a bit of hope as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SQM said:


> Funny your mentioning that. I have been doing digital competitive coloring for a few years now. But I need another option. I do like how you think, tho.


Competitive coloring is something new to me. Wow.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Pick up those headbands. I play hidden object games online when I just need a little time from something else. I also play bubble shooter games. Passes the time until I pick up those pesky socks for the two thousandth time.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

You could knit or crochet hats,scarfs and gloves and mittens for children and adults in need. There are various groups that could use them. Check with your local hospitals about their need for baby blankets or blankets and/or hats for patients being treated for cancer. Check with the shelters in your area for the need of prayer shawls for abused women. Members of a church in my area do this. Out west, my sister and a club knit hats for kids in their schools. Just a few ideas. But, do research these fields and be sure they are sincere in what they tell you. There are some that are not. Heard of one person that collects things, but sells them for a profit. Don't know if this is true, but a good reason for checking. Good luck with what you decide to do.


----------



## possumlj (Nov 26, 2018)

I play Bach and Celtic tunes on the mandolin.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Competitive coloring is something new to me. Wow.


Very very relaxing and addictive. You will need a digital device like an ipad. If you want more info, PM me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Pick up those headbands. I play hidden object games online when I just need a little time from something else. I also play bubble shooter games. Passes the time until I pick up those pesky socks for the two thousandth time.


Frogged it. I dropped some stitches and got fed up. I need a mindless new hobby. I shoot bubbles also. I want a break from my Ipad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SQM said:


> Very very relaxing and addictive. You will need a digital device like an ipad. If you want more info, PM me.


Sounds interesting. Maybe after the holidays.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

OK, how about baking? I love to bake. It gives me something to do, and I have goodies to give away.
Do you embroider? I have several projects going all the time. Solitaire if you have cards. Jigsaw puzzles? Crosswords? You're making me think, I hate that..


----------



## possumlj (Nov 26, 2018)

Everyday Jigsaw from Kraisoft.com has some wonderful software that you can download and make jigsaw puzzles out of your photos - you select the number of pieces and the shapes of the pieces.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Do you like to work with cotton yarn? You could knit or crochet dish or wash cloths... They are so usable and make wonderful gifts. I have a list of people who love to get them at gift time... (I also have a list of those who only like/use shop bought, so I don't give them handmade again! :sm19: ) :sm01:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I actually think that you will find something to do/make when you least expect it. Several times I have hit a craft slump but eventually I see something that I just have to have a go at. Not everything I do turns out as it should like the Christmas gnomes I tried to make yesterday which ended up in the bin. Looked so cute in the picture though. Oh well at least I tried. Good luck in your searching.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

How about latch hooking pillows or rugs?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> How about latch hooking pillows or rugs?


I am looking into that , Montana. I was actually thinking of punch needle rugs. I just need to find a place where they sell good kits. Most seem to be of kittens, butterflies and pups in shoes. Too corny.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

SQM said:


> I am looking into that , Montana. I was actually thinking of punch needle rugs. I just need to find a place where they sell good kits. Most seem to be of kittens, butterflies and pups in shoes. Too corny.


Hershners catalogue has quite a selection.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a packet of silver ear ring parts,I will attach some pretty Tree of life,charms,and other charms,Havent got pieced ears,will give them away,Easy to do dont take up much room,


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

When I get bored with knitting, I make jewelry & do my beading projects. You could watch a few beginning jewelry making videos to see if it would peak your interest. Stringing beads to make a bracelet or necklace is very easy to do & can be done in an hour or two. You can even make a simple pair of earrings in as little as 10 minutes. If that doesn't interest you, how about some easy paper crafts. There are many easy & different DIY paper crafts that are fun to make. You can go to Pinterest for inspiration. Just search the Pinterest search bar for whatever you're interested in & you will get tons of ideas.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

laceluvr said:


> When I get bored with knitting, I make jewelry & do my beading projects. You could watch a few beginning jewelry making videos to see if it would peak your interest. Stringing beads to make a bracelet or necklace is very easy to do & can be done in an hour or two. You can even make a simple pair of earrings in as little as 10 minutes. If that doesn't interest you, how about some easy paper crafts. There are many easy & different DIY paper crafts that are fun to make. You can go to Pinterest for inspiration. Just search the Pinterest search bar for whatever you're interested in & you will get tons of ideas.


Your idea for paper crafts reminded me of these oragami boxes that I have made hundreds of. Cheap and easy to make too


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

SQM said:


> I am looking into that , Montana. I was actually thinking of punch needle rugs. I just need to find a place where they sell good kits. Most seem to be of kittens, butterflies and pups in shoes. Too corny.


I used to design my own canvases when I did punch needle rugs. I wish I had a photo of my rugs but my dogs destroyed them before cell phone photos became a thing.

When I'm bored of knitting, I crochet market bags for groceries and give them away. I'm not great at crochet, that makes it entertaining for me,and they are pretty and cheap to make.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Knit for charity-handmade hats and scarves or small comfort dolls are all easy to do, and they give a good feeling that you are helping someone else out.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I do cross stitch pictures. You can sit in your easy chair/recliner and watch TV (I usually listen more than I watch). Then you can have a pretty picture to put on your wall or give to someone you care for.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Think about donating items you make to the organizations that serves the needs of the public: comfort dolls for fire and police departments, small pads for humane societies, hats, socks, fingerless mitts and mittens for homeless centers. This list just starts the needs of people and animals in need. When friends and family find out you are donating your knitting and crocheting, you will be blessed with more yarn than you can use in a lifetime.


----------



## JeanDal (Jul 4, 2017)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you crochet or do needlework? I tend to bounce among the crafts because I get bored too.


I bounce back and forth as well.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree, if you don’t need any more items, make charitable items. Very much appreciated and helpful to others!


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Give some thought to knitting and crocheting lap blankets for the veterans or for nursing homes, small children in need of hats and mittens. The need for these items is always great and it so warms the heart to make for those in need.


----------



## mhoop (Aug 25, 2018)

I love to knit but switch off to do other projects. I also cross stitch large pictures so have lots of floss. Just recently I found patterns on Pinterest on making pin cushions using mono canvas and 6 strands of embroidery floss. They take time but I am like you, I cannot sit idle. My hands have to be busy. Pin cushions make beautiful gifts.


----------



## Janrut1917 (Jul 8, 2015)

Knitted toys for children who are In hospitals. They are always appreciated


----------



## DeePickens (Mar 22, 2015)

RI made three blue jean throws since January and made a star baby quilt for my next great grand child. Am cleaning up all the test quilt blocks that I made the past forty five years and am trying to figure out how to put them together.. Have a crochet rug and a knitted rug in the works made out of fabric strips. Making fabric book marks with a little tatting on them. And I am 91. Go for it girl and have fun.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

If you want to do needlepoint, google Alice Peters, she does all sorts of needlepoint kits, I have done a lot of her stuff


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Your idea for paper crafts reminded me of these oragami boxes that I have made hundreds of. Cheap and easy to make too


Do you have a pattern for these boxes? My granddaughter and I are making lockets and these boxes would be a wonderful container. Thanks!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am in need of new suggestions for crafting. It is hard for me, in the evenings, to just sit and watch TV. Yet, I do not need any garments nor do I need anything to hang on the walls. Still I want to make something while I languish in my recliner. I would appreciate any thoughts. My skill level is lowish. Big thanks.


Thanks for posting this...I, too, need something a little different.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Have you looked into wool felt crafts? It usually entails what is called primitive embroidery...your stitches are supposed to be a little wonky...it's a little more forgiving than typical embroidery. I'll see if I have a picture of one I have done. 

Also, I just checked out a book from the library called Mandalas to Embroider by Carina Envoldsen-Harris...seems to be a lot of simple embroidery stitches and you end up with some great mandalas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flowergrower said:


> I agree, if you don't need any more items, make charitable items. Very much appreciated and helpful to others!


Dogs and cats don't care about gauge, etc. just comfort. Animal shelters sometimes like to get pet beds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gjz said:


> Have you looked into wool felt crafts? It usually entails what is called primitive embroidery...your stitches are supposed to be a little wonky...it's a little more forgiving than typical embroidery. I'll see if I have a picture of one I have done.
> 
> Also, I just checked out a book from the library called Mandalas to Embroider by Carina Envoldsen-Harris...seems to be a lot of simple embroidery stitches and you end up with some great mandalas.


That looks very interesting. I've done some needle felting, also, which is fun.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

SQM said:


> Frogged it. I dropped some stitches and got fed up. I need a mindless new hobby. I shoot bubbles also. I want a break from my Ipad.


Have you thought of making greeting cards?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Kathie said:


> Have you thought of making greeting cards?


That might be a thought, Wise Kathie since I live to write quips. I can create a series on seniors having birthdays. Thanks.


----------



## LindaKS (Aug 1, 2018)

I do Kumihimo on the little foam disc. Great for using scraps of yarn. You can use the cords for pendants, tying packages, shoelaces, belts. I don't do the beaded ones, - that is an American invention I have heard, I do the Japanese style. I do spiral stripes and patterns. A set of bobbins helps, too.
It is a great conversation-starter, as I carry it with me to doctor appointments, and people ask me what the heck I am doing!The smaller disc is more convenient to carry with you. It is very "Zen" to do - relaxing. 
Take a look at:
www.whatabraid.com


----------



## ATG (Aug 11, 2018)

You can make pillows covers with the needlepoint and donate to a nursing home. They would appreciate the gift.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I recently bought a ribbon embroidery kit. Haven't started it yet, but it's very pretty and I think it will be a nice change from knitting and crochet while watching TV. In the past I've done cross stitch and crewel.

Look how pretty:
https://www.google.com/search?q=ribbon+embroidery+kit&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS722US722&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi-jOTalv_eAhVhFjQIHZhKA20Q_AUIDygC&biw=1280&bih=913


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

possumlj said:


> I play Bach and Celtic tunes on the mandolin.


Wow, now that is something different and I bet beautiful!!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

SQM said:


> My knitting group is turning to needle point but what do you do with it?


The group I belonged to started out as a knitting group, but after a few years, it ended up being any handwork craft that we could bring with us, but mostly TALKING & VISITING, so I'm sure you will be welcome even if you don't do needle point.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

What about hats and other useful items to donate? I just finished a simple pullover 3 month to 12 month as I figured out how to adjust it.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wee-speedy-pullover many to choose from. I used Bernat Pipsqueak yarn.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

How about needlepoint? Or getting a lap loom and learning to weave? Or learning embroidery? There are some really easy embroidery kits out there; I bought a few on sale.

Hazel


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

You can make the disc for Kumihimo from strong cardboard, look at pinterest for how to do it,then you will know if you like it before investing.


----------



## scarly (May 4, 2017)

Try crochet or Tunisian crochet! You might like it.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Temari, but it's not mindless.


----------



## DZ1111 (Dec 1, 2018)

Have you ever made fabric twine? If you've got a source for fabric you can tear it into skinny little strips and when done make a rug, basket, coasters, etc. There are tutorials online.


----------



## runa fernanda (Oct 25, 2017)

I do embroidery using my own designs. It's a break from knitting (I'm working on the hue shift afghan.)


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm busy re-exploring the world of crochet, plus have you tried beading? weaving? (Hazel Rose 12" continuous weave looms) embroidery? Listening to audio books really works well for me. Oh, and there's also learning how to spin yarn. :sm02:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am in need of new suggestions for crafting. It is hard for me, in the evenings, to just sit and watch TV. Yet, I do not need any garments nor do I need anything to hang on the walls. Still I want to make something while I languish in my recliner. I would appreciate any thoughts. My skill level is lowish. Big thanks.


My darling slothy. It has really upset me reading this, this morning! Of all the adorable, little animals in the whole world, the last one I would have suspected of suffering from boredom, is our own dear sloth. I thought that was what sloths were best at doing - nothing!! I hope you find something to get you back to your wonderful happy condition of 'sloth-dom' really soon. My suggestion is that you make something fun that absolutely no-one in the whole world needs - cozies for chocolates!! I know it is still "knitting" - but very different from a "garter stitch blanket" - I think that might put me off knitting too!!

Here is a link to the ones I made 2 years ago. I'm going to make them again this year for our after-Christmas-dinner chocolates!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-435693-1.html

They would also make fun little gifts for friends or neighbours, and usually give people a giggle too! What do you think???
Your very own, loving 'Maid Liz'
x


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> My darling slothy. It has really upset me reading this, this morning! Of all the adorable, little animals in the whole world, the last one I would have suspected of suffering from boredom, is our own dear sloth. I thought that was what sloths were best at doing - nothing!! I hope you find something to get you back to your wonderful happy condition of 'sloth-dom' really soon. My suggestion is that you make something fun that absolutely no-one in the whole world needs - cozies for chocolates!! I know it is still "knitting" - but very different from a "garter stitch blanket" - I think that might put me off knitting too!!
> 
> Here is a link to the ones I made 2 years ago. I'm going to make them again this year for our after-Christmas-dinner chocolates!
> 
> ...


First thanks everyone for your clever suggestions. They are almost tempting. Don't worry about me, Maid Liz. You must reserve your fretting for the needy birds. I am pretty much back to my default position - reading - when I am bored.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> First thanks everyone for your clever suggestions. They are almost tempting. Don't worry about me, Maid Liz. You must reserve your fretting for the needy birds. I am pretty much back to my default position - reading - when I am bored.


Glad to hear it!
Liz x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> My darling slothy. It has really upset me reading this, this morning! Of all the adorable, little animals in the whole world, the last one I would have suspected of suffering from boredom, is our own dear sloth. I thought that was what sloths were best at doing - nothing!! I hope you find something to get you back to your wonderful happy condition of 'sloth-dom' really soon. My suggestion is that you make something fun that absolutely no-one in the whole world needs - cozies for chocolates!! I know it is still "knitting" - but very different from a "garter stitch blanket" - I think that might put me off knitting too!!
> 
> Here is a link to the ones I made 2 years ago. I'm going to make them again this year for our after-Christmas-dinner chocolates!
> 
> ...


What a cute idea!

Happy Birthday.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a cute idea!
> 
> Happy Birthday.


Thanks Rooks. Hopefully this spring we can get together. I would love to meet you.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Rooks. Hopefully this spring we can get together. I would love to meet you.


Sorry slothy. I read about it yesterday - but forgot this morning!!

"Happy Birthday and many of them", from me too.
Liz x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Rooks. Hopefully this spring we can get together. I would love to meet you.


I would love the same.


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

This is a needle point rug in did on quilt frame using monks cloth. I drew my own design and used 100% wool yarn.
Maybe you would like to do something like this.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

For sitting in front of the television, I love to supported spindle spin. It is a wonderful craft and I highly recommend it. If you want more info to research, pm me and I will see if I can send you a few links. I also, not in front of the television, do needle felting. I love it.

http://feltingsupplies.livingfelt.com/


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

lbn said:


> This is a needle point rug in did on quilt frame using monks cloth. I drew my own design and used 100% wool yarn.
> Maybe you would like to do something like this.


 :sm24:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Needlepoint, Hook rug, Macrame, Card Making, Painting, etc. Walk thru the craft store you will find something. ????


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Happppppppyyyyyy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

lizcrafts said:


> My darling slothy. It has really upset me reading this, this morning! Of all the adorable, little animals in the whole world, the last one I would have suspected of suffering from boredom, is our own dear sloth. I thought that was what sloths were best at doing - nothing!! I hope you find something to get you back to your wonderful happy condition of 'sloth-dom' really soon. My suggestion is that you make something fun that absolutely no-one in the whole world needs - cozies for chocolates!! I know it is still "knitting" - but very different from a "garter stitch blanket" - I think that might put me off knitting too!!
> 
> Here is a link to the ones I made 2 years ago. I'm going to make them again this year for our after-Christmas-dinner chocolates!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea and link for the chocolate cozies.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Happppppppyyyyyy Birthday!!!!


Thanks so much Trouble1.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

Have you heard about those temperature blankets/afghans. You knit or crochet a row or two everyday according to what the temperature where you live was that day. The colors of yarn you use go along with the temperature. I am sure that you can find better information if interested. I guess it takes a year to make. 
With the new year starting I am tempted to start one.


----------

